# Unknown nib size- Magnetic Graduate



## AWLogue (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'll be turning a PSI Magnetic Graduate fountain pen for my grandmother as a thank-you gift. She likes to use extra-fine nibs, and the graduate doesn't have one as it comes. 

Does anyone know what size nib (#5, #6, etc) the Magnetic Graduate uses?

Thanks in advance,
-AWLogue


----------



## Imaginethat (Mar 17, 2016)

Check with the Classic Nib. They may know.


----------



## DaveT (Mar 18, 2016)

It is very close to a #5. But from what I recall this is one of the kits from PSI that do not accept a standard #5 nib.  Something about the curvature is different than a standard nib.


----------



## AWLogue (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you both for the replies. I'll send the Classic Nib an email. If all else fails, I'll take it to a local fountain pen expert for help.


----------



## More4dan (Mar 26, 2016)

The Vortex and Graduate both use the same odd sized nibs. PSI says they are 6mm but the sure look like 5mm in size. I've talked to the folks at Classic nib and they suggested a 5mm nib but you have to flatten the curvature some to get it to fit in the existing feed. I've not tried yet. SO. Looks like the nib is the size of a 5mm with a 6mm curve at the feed. All mine are in the hands of others or i would get out the caliber and measure for you.


----------



## conandy (Mar 31, 2016)

I am looking at this exact issue right now to find upgrades for the Magnetic Vertex which I think uses the same Nibs and feeds as the Graduate.  

These are essentially #5 nibs but they have a curvature that matches a #6 nib.  The feeds and housings are odd sizes and apparently don't match any of the "standard" aftermarket upgrades, like Bock.  

A Bock or other #5 upgrade nib will insert and look like a good fit, but will fall out of the Vertex/Graduate housing.  

In the next week or so I expect to have some bock upgrade nibs in hand and I will then attempt to "flatten" one of the cheap kit nibs (from a Baron) to see if I can get a good fit in the Vertex without destroying the nib.  I will update you after I make that attempt. 

I'm new to fountain pens, and love the Magnetic capped pens from PSI, just wish they matched the commonly available upgrades.  

Also: PSI will be almost no help. I have an ongoing email conversation with their pen technician.  They did confirm for me that the housing threads do not match up to a Bock housing thread.  

I'm not giving up yet.....


----------



## conandy (Apr 4, 2016)

For the record, Allegory Pens (won't link their site but you can google them) is selling pens based on the Magnetic Graduate kit, and they offer a number of nib size options.  Not sure how they manage that, but obviously they have solved this problem.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 23, 2016)

conandy said:


> I am looking at this exact issue right now to find upgrades for the Magnetic Vertex which I think uses the same Nibs and feeds as the Graduate.
> 
> These are essentially #5 nibs but they have a curvature that matches a #6 nib.  The feeds and housings are odd sizes and apparently don't match any of the "standard" aftermarket upgrades, like Bock.
> 
> ...


Sooooo have you tried a flattened 5mm yet? Did it work or just trashed the nib?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## conandy (Apr 24, 2016)

More4dan said:


> Sooooo have you tried a flattened 5mm yet? Did it work or just trashed the nib?  Inquiring minds want to know!



Not yet.  House projects took over for the last few weeks.  Expect to start turning some more pens this week, and hopefully will get time to experiment some.  

I am assuming I will try flattening it by using a transfer punch of the correct diameter as a "mold" to flatten it against.  That is my idea so far.  I promise to report on the attempt after I try it.


----------



## djyanan (May 3, 2016)

So, has anyone tried flattening out the nib yet?  i've got a Vertex with a damaged nib, and would be looking to replace it.

thanks.


----------



## GSteer (May 3, 2016)

I'm turning up a couple at the moment and have a couple of #5 nibs to swap in as replacements. By the sounds of it I'll have to stick them on the nib block to sort the curve out, will know more tomorrow evening I hope.

Has anyone tried a #5.5 or #8 in them by any chance ? The shoulder and base widths are the same, just curious.

Technical size information from fountianpenrevolution.com:

#5 nibs: length: 2.5cm  /shoulder width: 7mm  /base width: 5mm  /fits a 5mm feed
#5.5 nibs: length: 2.6cm  /shoulder width: 7mm  /base width: 5mm  /fits a 5mm feed
#35 nibs (also known as #6): length: 3.5cm  /shoulder width: 9mm  /base width: 6.3mm  /fits a 6.3mm feed
#8 nibs: length: 2.7cm  /shoulder width: 8mm  /base width: 6mm  /fits a 6.3mm feed


----------



## LastStand (Aug 10, 2018)

*Reviving an older thread*

I love the magnetic graduates but hate the nibs. Anyone have any luck with replacements?


----------



## TonyL (Aug 10, 2018)

I put it in the hands of an old-timer,FP expert at the Atlanta Pen Show. He told me I am $OL.


----------



## More4dan (Aug 10, 2018)

Would a petition to PSI work to get them to change to a standard #5 nib for the Graduate and Vortex.  Where can I sign?  Both do have a problem as Fountain pens though.  They do dry out easily where the cap doesn’t seal well. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Aug 10, 2018)

Good idea about PSI. BTW, a fellow and experienced IAP member visited me, and we tried the flattening thing. It didn't work. I think I an going to covert them to rollerballs.


----------



## LastStand (Aug 11, 2018)

Bummer. Does anyone have a recommendation for a kit that doesn't have any extra "bling" that can be swapped easily? I need to find something else to make I guess. I'll keep making the magnetic graduates as rollerballs though.

I am looking for a simple chrome look. No decoration. No contrasting cheap bands of color....just a clean look. 

Thanks!


----------



## TonyL (Aug 12, 2018)

What does swapped easily mean? Does it have to have a magnetic cap?

I can only think of twists at the moment. Jr Gent II, Jr. 
These all have FP versions
George..https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr-Gentlemans-Rollerball-Pen-Kit-Chrome.html
https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr.-George-Rollerball-Antique-Pewter-Silver.html
r and b crafts - Citizen Pen Kits
https://www.exoticblanks.com/Jr.-Harold-Fountain-Pen-Chrome.html


----------



## DougT (Sep 11, 2018)

AWLogue said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I have made over 50 magnet graduate fountain pens, and have always replaced the nibs. I have used Bock #5, Meister #5, Nemosine #5, and Knox #5. They all required a bit of tweaking to get them to fit. I even had to use a small shim on one of them to tighten the fit. I liked the Knox for smooth feel and good looks. The Bock didn’t work well for me. I used Meister XF nibs with outstanding results. The Nemosine fine nib wrote well, but didn’t look that great (a little too plain). Fountain Pen Revolution has a #5.5 flex nib, but I haven’t tried it on a magnetic graduate yet.

Good luck!

Doug Thacker


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## More4dan (Sep 12, 2018)

DougT said:


> AWLogue said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...





Can you illuminate further on that tweeting part to get the #5 nibs to fit?  Inquiring minds want to know!

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## DougT (Sep 12, 2018)

I made these pens in batches of 10 roller balls and 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## DougT (Sep 12, 2018)

I made these pens in batches of 10 rollerballs and 10 fountain pens for a company in the UK over a two year period. I was a little disappointed by the variation in the fit of the replacement nibs. A few were very tight fitting, making it difficult to insert the nib into the holder. Most of them fit too loosely. To get a better fit I would place the nib on a hard surface and carefully apply pressure in an effort to increase the radius of the bend at the end that inserts into the nib holder. This takes some trial-and-error, but I was able to get the tighter fit I needed. As a test I used a tiny piece of .005” shim stock on one nib, but I wouldn’t recommend it. Note that flattening the nib like this can change the ink flow, so you should do a writing test afterward.


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## eharri446 (Sep 12, 2018)

Laststand,

    Woodcraft has a pen kit called the Arete. It comes with a chrome cap and looks pretty nice. The only warning is that the nib on the fountain pen is extremely different. The roller ball is pretty nice looking.


----------

